# Panama City Pier sailfish 55 inches???



## boatrus (Sep 26, 2011)

I was Fishing in my boat today around the county pier in Panama City when I notice they are hooked into a sailfish so I start taking pics by zooming in with my camera. I was like surely they are not going to gaft this small sail sure enough they did. When they get it up to them I hear one guy blurt out its 55 inches. This fish to me looks no where near that and most of everyone left the pier after it was caught so maybe they didn't want to get caught with it??? Do you guys think this is a 55 inch fish to the fork? I think its a shame myself :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Here we go again. This one should be good.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

boatrus said:


> I was Fishing in my boat today around the county pier in Panama City when I notice they are hooked into a sailfish so I start taking pics by zooming in with my camera. I was like surely they are not going to gaft this small sail sure enough they did. When they get it up to them I hear one guy blurt out its 55 inches. This fish to me looks no where near that and most of everyone left the pier after it was caught so maybe they didn't want to get caught with it??? Do you guys think this is a 55 inch fish to the fork? I think its a shame myself :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:



what kind of camera do you have that has a built in measuring stick with the zoom option??:whistling:


----------



## Friedandtartared (Dec 21, 2010)

Suppose to be 63". Arrest the fools.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

The fish looks fine to me....dont forget the log bill. Still amazes me how the "glamour species" are the only fish worth releasing! If the main concern is conservation, no one says too much when someone posts a pic of an ancient (ugly)(dead) black drum. This guy caught a great fish, and just wanted a picture for posterity, and braggin rights! Funny how bass fishermen have lifted they're fish out of the water by the hundreds, poor things, i guess they're floating all over the lake?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Friedandtartared said:


> Suppose to be 63". Arrest the fools.


so you know for a fact it was under the legal limit? let me guess you heard it from your brothers friends mamas cousins babys mamas aunts brother in law huh?


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Dosent look 63" to me had to be from the fork in the tail to the hidge in the mouth not the bill itself

Chase


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

First post = TROLL!

Somebody trying to start $hit just for fun.

Do we believe a TROLL and his story, or do we ignore him?

Jim


----------



## Friedandtartared (Dec 21, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> so you know for a fact it was under the legal limit? let me guess you heard it from your brothers friends mamas cousins babys mamas aunts brother in law huh?


"When they get it up to them I hear one guy blurt out its 55 inches"

Did you read that part? I didn't think so.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Friedandtartared said:


> "When they get it up to them I hear one guy blurt out its 55 inches"
> 
> Did you read that part? I didn't think so.


From a first time poster? this d'head is a member using an alias to start a crap storm. Nothing more.

Jim


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Friedandtartared said:


> "When they get it up to them I hear one guy blurt out its 55 inches"
> 
> Did you read that part? I didn't think so.


maybe if your dumbass would have typed it i would have...but your not even smart enough to edit your post and put it in there:whistling:


----------



## Friedandtartared (Dec 21, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> maybe if your dumbass would have typed it i would have...but your not even smart enough to edit your post and put it in there:whistling:


read the original post you idiot!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Friedandtartared said:


> read the original post you idiot!


http://youtu.be/FMEe7JqBgvg


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

if you where close enough to hear them blurt out 55" then you yourself were breaking the law by being to close


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

fishn4fun said:


> if you where close enough to hear them blurt out 55" then you yourself were breaking the law by being to close


^^^^^ the troof


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> http://youtu.be/FMEe7JqBgvg


wow that was weird


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Against my btter judgement, I will bite:

It wouldn't surprise me in the least bit if that fish was 5lbs and they gaffed it. I hate that pier so much I refuse to go out on it anymore. It never fails to see stupid blatant illegality out there.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Where's the pics?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> http://youtu.be/FMEe7JqBgvg


Lmao


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I think this may be someone that doesnt want anyone to know who they are. The fish looks like it could go either way, I dont think you can tell that far up on the pier if it's legal or not, they should not have gaffed it. Should have popped it off. 
PS it wasn't me I didnt fish today lol


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

fishn4fun said:


> if you where close enough to hear them blurt out 55" then you yourself were breaking the law by being to close


Not neccesarily... you would be surprised out what I hear out on that pier while in my kayak, especially with no wind. Sometimes I can hear people laughing and know who it is. And believe me I stay FAR away from the pier!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

It was on CH.3 News today, look for it again at 10pm.
Showed the Guy standing with it. Don"t know if it was legal, but it was a big one. If it was illegal, they won't have any problem catching Him. He was smiling as if it was his first born Child!


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

I heard the fish was realeased , but if length was questionable it should of been poped of not gaffed because you wanted to get your hook back.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

The fish your refering to was P beach pier. This was Panama city beach, the county pier.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Thank You NEKI for the clarification! 
Please excuse my ignorance. So I guess there is more than one in close, and seems rare to catch them?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Linda said:


> Not neccesarily... you would be surprised out what I hear out on that pier while in my kayak, especially with no wind. Sometimes I can hear people laughing and know who it is. And believe me I stay FAR away from the pier!


I know I've been in my yak and heard it I was just stirring the pot


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I think that fish is easily 63" or all those people are very short. Shame, nevertheless that the fish was gaffed and kept. But hey the meat is pink like salmon from the other sailfish report a few days back. His fish that he caught, his call. If illegal his butt.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

The piers are the last stronghold of the old salt ********. What happens on the pier stays on the pier. I don't care what they kill I just don't want to see it.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> I think that fish is easily 63" or all those people are very short. Shame, nevertheless that the fish was gaffed and kept. But hey the meat is pink like salmon from the other sailfish report a few days back. His fish that he caught, his call. If illegal his butt.


That is not the fish we are talking about. This was in Panama City, I found out who it was, the fish was gaffed, 2" short then "released" - if the fish is questionable in size it should be popped off not gaffed - period


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Guess your brothers friends mamas cousins babys mamas aunts brother in law was correct!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Linda said:


> That is not the fish we are talking about. This was in Panama City, I found out who it was, the fish was gaffed, 2" short then "released" - if the fish is questionable in size it should be popped off not gaffed - period


Well, there ya go. Guess if 2 inches short, thats breaking the law. Did ya turn them in, because it is your legal obligation, since you know who they are. Looked like 2 gaffs in him anyway. Released for shark bait. 

If it was legal in size as I estimated that it could have been, then its the fishermans call. I have truely heard they are good to eat. If I had gotten one, well.....who knows, maybe I should call you first. Ha Ha, just kidding. I don't catch much fish anyway.

Thanks for the info and correct thinking.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Great smoked!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> . If I had gotten one, well.....who knows, maybe I should call you first. Ha Ha, just kidding. I don't catch much fish anyway.


I dont get it why would you call me? I can't tell if a fish is legal from up on the pier is it's that close, that's why I wouldnt gaff it.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Illgal or not what fool would kill a sail fish to eat. If itr is that good then you need to go to Costa Rica and educate them.:whistling: We are talking 80 to 120 lbs. normal size there not 63" *p.s. Nice gaff job.*


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

fishn4fun said:


> if you where close enough to hear them blurt out 55" then you yourself were breaking the law by being to close


Exactly!
It's amazing all the 'haters' that troll around in boats. :whistling:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

How are they supposed to measure that fish unless they throw a few gaffs in it and haul it up to measure it and compare it to all the other pictures of fish they got on that fold out card one of them stole at wal mart that morning?


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Sailfish at PC Pier*

Peronally I don't like killing billfish. I don't like world record efforts on light tackle that kill billfish. I don't like big money tournaments that pay for Big Female Blue Marlin to be killed. Yet, an angler catches a "Once in a Life Time Fish," especially from a Pier, congratulate the guy, don't be so self rightous.


----------

